# Exposure Lights Giveaway- Enter Here!



## IBEX Sports (Oct 30, 2008)

To our friends and fellow MTBR forum members: We're announcing a sweepstakes giveaway for a free set of Exposure Lights, including the Maxx D and Joystick - a $600 value, to be given away to one lucky person!

Between now and the 2009 Sea Otter classic, with MTBR's blessing, we'll be accepting entries that will be drawn at Sea Otter by no less than the forum meister himself - Francois Cebedo!

All you have to do to be entered is:

Post under this thread e.g. "Hey enter me!" , and simply tell us which single feature about Exposure Lights LEDs that most interests you:

1. Extremely lightweight
2. Cable free/ no external battery.
3. _You name it..._
e.g. "#2 for me" or "I dig the lazer etching man"

Saturday the 18th of April at Midnight is the deadline for us to include your entry so that we have all the entries in time for a Sunday Drawing at the MTBR booth.

We'll post the winner on Sunday April 19th in this thread and then we'll PM the winner for shipping details. We'll give you a month to get back to us and then we reserve the right to offer it to a runner up.

Thanks for playing and make sure to stop by the MTBR.com and Exposure Lights booths if you are going to be at the Sea Otter Classic, because in addition to the massive schwag giveaway at the MTBR booth, we'll be giving some bonus lights away there too! 
More details later.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Enter me,
#2 is the best thing about Exposure lights. Also love the quick release mount.


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

#4. possibly being free. Actually, cable free is pretty cool. oh yeah, enter me!


----------



## gmstrek8 (Oct 23, 2008)

it was the no wires that really interest me.


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

Enter me! The best feature with these lights is cable free design.

I've entered in the hope to win a more reliable maxx-d lol


----------



## Oleg Tokar(fasser) (May 24, 2007)

2 Cable free+battery


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey enter me!

2. Cable free/ no external battery.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

*Hey enter me!*

2. Cable free/ no external battery.

baker


----------



## darkendlight88 (Jan 20, 2009)

Enter me!!
i like the whole package of having nearly 1000 lumens, no cable or external battery and still get 3 hours run time on max


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

Heck yes--enter me!

Really it's the exceptional IBEX Sports customer service that turns ME on.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm in. Wire-free is for me :thumbsup:


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Yo--eneter me. I have a race; it is the best.
#2: cable-free is d bomb---and yeah the etching's oh so fine too.


----------



## ndrordr (Dec 11, 2008)

What the heck, Enter Me please

I love the cable free design, and you can't go wrong with laser etching.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

hey enter me!

i like the no cable no battery aspect.

plus they look better than most lights.


----------



## chris2 (Mar 3, 2007)

hey enter me! (anyone else feel a bit dirty saying that?)

lovin the no cables, such a clean setup. So impressed you can get a 960 lumen output from an enclosed battery, nicely done! Draw happens to be on my birthday, would be a pretty rad gift


----------



## Zapple (Mar 1, 2009)

Enter me!

Never had lights before and after looking these up they look pretty bright and no cables is sexy for a nice, clean look.


----------



## LititzDude (Apr 3, 2004)

Enter me

2. Cable free/ no external battery


----------



## hondarancher4435 (Sep 9, 2008)

deffinately no cables 

sign me up


----------



## 12wheels (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey enter me.

3. The piggy back battery. A great option for solo riders racing 24 hour events.


----------



## Alexp (Jul 21, 2005)

enter me 
No cables sounds good


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

enter me too!

#2, that sounds awesome.


----------



## shinkansen (Mar 6, 2009)

Enter me please - 

I like the charging scheme, and the fact that you allow for easy connection of an extended battery allowing you to add run time instead of having to just buy a larger battery and eschew the original.


----------



## CSeymour10 (Aug 20, 2007)

enter please..

i like to output and battery life, while being cleaning(no cables)


----------



## Klein_man (Nov 20, 2006)

*Hey Enter Me!*

#1 interests me the most. I am heavy enough! Wireless runs a very close second!


----------



## wrc2006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Enter me. 
The light output and beam mix for the set - flood on bars, spot on helmet - is perfect for mtb.


----------



## coombs (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey enter me!

#2 cable free/ no external battery is a huge advantage over other lighting systems in my eyes.


----------



## Harolev (May 28, 2008)

enter me
cable/external battery free seems cool


----------



## Calina (Apr 8, 2008)

"Hey enter me!" 

I like the long run time for the amount of light provided.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Enter me.

No cables makes for a hassle free light.

Tim


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Hey, enter me.

I like how Exposure lights allow riders to ride their bicycles (fast, because the lights are bright) when it is dark out.


----------



## markj2k4 (Jan 20, 2009)

i want to win too! enter me please.

the cable / external battery free design is definitely key.


----------



## Southern Adventurer (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey, enter me.

I dig the cool color options on the Joystick. Can I mount that to my kayak too??


----------



## wheelerfreak (Jul 3, 2007)

Enter me! I like the combination of cable free design and high lumen output to run time ratio..


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

Enter me! 

I'm digging the warranty, and integrated battery.


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

Enter me!

#2 no cables is the winner


----------



## allsk8sno (Apr 9, 2005)

enter ME!

I like the sleek packaging 'can' look, simple and functional without excess


----------



## crm62 (Oct 20, 2005)

*Hey Enter Me*

light weight and wire free with long run times.


----------



## Niles (Feb 1, 2009)

Enter me, please. I don't think I could choose b/w loving the light weight and the cable free aspects. Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey, enter me!

Small, bright and wireless. Can't beat that!


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yep, enter me too!!

Yeah, no wires!!

MB


----------



## Narajjang (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey enter me!

#2 cable free/ no external battery


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey..me too!!

#2 too...no battery is very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## dsvilko (Dec 23, 2008)

Enter me! 
Even though I have just finished my first DIY bike lights, I know my girlfriend would be thrilled to get one of your lights as I don't think she is yet prepared to put anything with cables on her bike  For her, the compact size and the integrated battery are mandatory.


----------



## Calina (Apr 8, 2008)

deesta said:


> Hey..me too!!
> 
> #2 too...no battery is very nice :thumbsup:


Deesta, no dyno and no battery, that would be a revolution. :ihih:


----------



## GalaxyTourer (Nov 23, 2007)

*Enter Me Please!*

The Bike specific, All-in-One ("look no wires") design is the prime feature that marks the exposure lights out from the (dim) crowd.
Much more than just a hi-tech torch/flashlight!


----------



## mdsjack (Oct 26, 2007)

Please ENTER ME.

I like your Maxx handlebar bracket: it looks pretty heavy-duty oriented and it's one of the best around. I also bought one as a spare part for using it in a DIY project.


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow, thanks! - And please enter me!

I have never seen your lights in person, but I have to think that in addition to the internal battery it is cool that there is an integrated fuel gauge. I just watched the MTBR review video and those mounts are very nice too. 

My choice for the most interesting feature though, would still be the internal battery.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm in.


No wires!


----------



## TOMMO (Dec 12, 2008)

"Hey enter me"
Dey is de dogs danglys!
Ahem,and #2. And they look cool,


----------



## Toddski (Jul 8, 2004)

Enter me!

Hell yeah, no cables rock! customer service is great too!


----------



## dkvick (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey enter me

#2, cable free with no external battery is a winner


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I wouldn't mind winning a set of lights. No cables would be a great feature, but a bright light with long burn time is what would interest me most.


----------



## rafdog (Jun 16, 2006)

I have a joystick on my helmet...great product. No cables...self contained...tiny...what's not to love!


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Enter me!

definitely #2 Great form factor. :thumbsup:


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

*Enter ME!*

well not being able to just say i liked something with out looking at it. i went to your website and holy cow is that a sweet light set up! my favorite feature is Lithium Ion Battery Technology i say this because well everything i have ever used with lithium ion is freaking amazing and well this light looks freaking amazing!


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey enter me!

Light weight cable free design.


----------



## ExigeS (Jan 20, 2007)

*Enter me!*

Enter me! I am interested in the 960 Lumen Output! (and free stuff):thumbsup:


----------



## mtbikerTi (Jan 15, 2004)

Enter me please.

I like the engineering involved to get all of that in a package so small, pretty cool.


----------



## bighit2005 (Jan 10, 2007)

Enter me please. Both 1 & 2 are great reasons. Plus I don't have lights.


----------



## mcstumpy (Aug 20, 2008)

"Hey enter me!"

For me what makes Exposure Lights so good is the light output in such a small lightweight package with no cable to get snagged. Plus the "fuel gauge" is awesome for an early warning on when your night ride is nearing an end but when it is over you have an Lith Ion battery that charges quickly and consistantly to get you ready for the next night. Boo Yeah light in a small attractive case!


----------



## collin2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Enter me:

Def. the cable free aspect.


----------



## fastmtnbiker33w (Feb 3, 2004)

Enter me!

Yes....no wires. Very nice.


----------



## robertalanclarke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Hey enter me*

No cable


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey Enter Me!!

Gotta love the small format, light weight and cable free.

Thanks


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

ENTER ME!

I love the wireless design and the mounting bracket. I would have one by now if I could afford it.


----------



## DireWolf (Aug 31, 2004)

ENTER ME PLEASE!

Lightweight is always cool and I like the color options. PURPLE ANO!


----------



## sturmey (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey enter me
Wire free
integral battery
good run times
mucho lumens
great mounting
is there a box they don't tick?


----------



## trevorhy (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey enter me!

The single feature about Exposure Lights LEDs that most interests me is:


Cable free/ no external battery.


----------



## bbike (May 20, 2008)

Hey enter me! ..... I really like the QR mounting bracket and no wires. The US sales rep is good to deal with also!


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

enter me!

2. Cable free/ no external battery.


----------



## SkUG (Feb 19, 2008)

bit of a poor phrase... sorry i'm exit only
but I would like a free light


----------



## VTmojo (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey, enter me in this contest. Cable free is way cool beans..


----------



## ants (Jul 29, 2007)

hey me too near 1000 lumens with no cables dream come true


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Don't enter me

#3 I already have a light no point taking a chance win from someone else.


----------



## dsjc (May 14, 2007)

cable free plus lots of lumens !


----------



## krd123 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Enter me too please*

Cable free and lots of burn works for me.


----------



## randy35 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Enter Me*

enter me!!!! I like no cables


----------



## texas (Nov 26, 2004)

*Please enter me.*

Looks like some great lights.

Cable free and light is very nice. The joystick mount on the helmet light is very cool.

Thanks.


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

Hook me up Sparky!


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Thank you sir, may I have another!*

Sign me up.

I like the all-in-one design and the QR mount. I've been tempted to order just the mount for a DIY light.


----------



## scurly (May 21, 2006)

*Count me in!*

I'd have to go with the no wires and easy helmet mount!


----------



## big mario (Jan 8, 2007)

*enter me for my comuter*

cable free and looks great.


----------



## 2wheelsBetter (Feb 29, 2004)

*Enter Me*

Enter Me!
2. Wireless
3. Laser Etching


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

enter me
#2 is really impressive!!


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Enter me!

3. I can sell them and use the money to buy more DIY parts.


----------



## Tony_J_Ross (Dec 4, 2006)

*Please enter me.*

Please enter me.

(Not something I feel comfortable typing in public)

#12 Reason is the Clamshell packaging for travelling or storage over Summer.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm in. I handled the Joystick at the booth at 24 hours of Moab. I really liked it and the pattern it put out. having no cables is a plus.

BeanMan


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey enter me! 

I like the idea of being cable free and I hear the mounting system is cool.


----------



## Oldnslow (Jun 21, 2005)

*Enter Me*

Enter me please, I like the cable free design and I dont have any lights, so I would love to try some night rides!


----------



## mega_kas (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Enter me!

#2 Cable free design


----------



## mtn hack (Aug 30, 2004)

Enter Me!

I wish I could come up wwith something other than what was already posted, but...

#1 selling point = Cable Free!


----------



## rwitte (Apr 6, 2004)

Definitely #2. Thanks!


----------



## brewer90 (Sep 20, 2007)

Enter me. No cables does it for me.


----------



## Gottafix (Apr 21, 2008)

*Hey enter me*

Hey enter me.

small package and cable free design rock for me!


----------



## johnthemeasurer (Nov 29, 2008)

Enter me, please!!! These are very sweet lights. Lumens plus the great run times are what I like best. :thumbsup:


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Enter me
Light, tight and bright, what more is there to like!


----------



## dhz (May 16, 2004)

enter me

#2 no cables


----------



## Panthalassa (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey enter me
#2 No cables


----------



## davelexipct (Aug 25, 2007)

*Enter me*

No wires is great. Keeps the bike simple and clean.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*I'm IN*

I might as well put my name in as well. I like the self-contained wireless designs. If I win I promise to review the lights as well as give them away to someone else on the forum who I know has no lights. I'll do that because I already have a couple nice light sets. A lot of people can't afford nice lights. Since I believe in sharing ( if I win ) I will put everyone's name in a hat who has posted up for the lights on this thread ( people I know who are not regular posters with lights ) and draw out a name. Anyway, whoever wins, I hope you enjoy the lights. Thumbs up to _Exposure_ for coming up with this idea. Would be real nice if the other major manufactures would follow suit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey, enter me!


I think my favourite feature is the mounting, very slick and they seem to work as well as they look.


----------



## jeff worthington (Jun 24, 2007)

enter me 
no wires light weight good run time what more could you ask for, oh yeah free is always nice


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> I might as well put my name in as well. I like the self-contained wireless designs. If I win I promise to review the lights as well as give them away to someone else on the forum who I know has no lights. I'll do that because I already have a couple nice light sets. A lot of people can't afford nice lights. Since I believe in sharing ( if I win ) I will put everyone's name in a hat who has posted up for the lights on this thread ( people I know who are not regular posters with lights ) and draw out a name. Anyway, whoever wins, I hope you enjoy the lights. Thumbs up to _Exposure_ for coming up with this idea. Would be real nice if the other major manufactures would follow suit. :thumbsup:


:smilewinkgrin: Catmando - that's a super generous offer. Thanks for the feedback from all so far.


----------



## mr-dither (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey enter me

#2, cable free with no external battery - also lightweight..


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey, enter me!

I'm a big fan of the high output and long run times. Very good looking units, also! Cable-free is a plus on the bars- I've never really minded the cable running to a battery pack in my jersey.


----------



## Toddmac1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Enter Me
Wire Free


----------



## Furball the Mystery Cat (May 18, 2007)

Please enter me.

I like the optional piggy back battery for Epic night rides.


----------



## mattypee (Jun 21, 2007)

enter me too!

compact, powerful, stylish and no tangly cables... awesome!


----------



## pap (Aug 11, 2008)

*Enter my name please*

Zero wire clutter is a huge plus!!


----------



## Fenech627 (Jun 16, 2008)

Enter Me!!!! 

Best feature is #2


----------



## crossmax (Oct 10, 2005)

enter me please, 
#1 is really impressive considering it contains the batteries.
#3 the beam pattern and the amount of Lumens it puts out!


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

Sure, enter me in the drawing as well, please. And thanks! WRT the Enduro Maxx, I like the fact that you can get 3 hours on full power with no external battery.
- Joe


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

[email protected] Lights USA said:


> Post under this thread e.g. "Hey enter me!" , and simply tell us which single feature about Exposure Lights LEDs that most interests you


Hey, enter me! (...in the contest, not literally)

I dig the fact that the units are totally self-contained. You have no idea (well, actually it appears you do ) what the loss of cable clutter is worth. :thumbsup:


----------



## RussoJ (Jun 20, 2008)

*Hey enter me!!*

These light look as if they will light the way much better than the ride by the moon light routine.


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey enter me!

Cable free. Cable free.


----------



## Fender Roads (Jan 31, 2008)

*Put Me In the Loop*

I really like the no wire aspect and also the mounting hardware for the joystick... slick.


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey enter me!

#2, no cables


----------



## k4rma (Nov 30, 2008)

Enter me!!
I like the whole package of having nearly 1000 lumens with no cables or external battery and still getting 3 hours run time on max!


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> Thumbs up to _Exposure_ for coming up with this idea. Would be real nice if the other major manufactures would follow suit. :thumbsup:


Unless Exposure had some part in this giveaway (besides their name being on the lights), the credit should go to IBEX Sport's. IBEX Sport's as the United States distributor, do a great job of representing the Exposure line here.


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

*"Hey enter me!"*

no wires and great joystick helmet mount.


----------



## bergjm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Enter Me..*

The best feature is the fact there are no wires. No wires makes setup alot simplier, especially when setting up in the cold .

John B.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Please enter me too.

Internal battery without too much additional bulk is pretty much the key thing. I'm assuming this also allows it to be used as a bleedin' powerful torch.


----------



## tweets (Nov 8, 2008)

Oooh please enter me  ....... wire free is best.:thumbsup:


----------



## rize5boyuk (Feb 6, 2009)

count me in please.wire free is my choice


----------



## scooterpie555 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey Enter ME!

I'm with just about everyone else with no cables! And 1000 Lumens!! That's awesome, maybe i don't need my car headlights when i drive at night now!


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

*Hey enter me!*

Hey enter me!

At first I was kind of indifferent to the whole no cable thing but the more I think about it the better it seems to me. I use my light for commuting and the smaller the package is to carry in the morning and the easier it is to pack away during the day the better.


----------



## DeltaBluz (Jan 21, 2007)

Enter me please. Definitely the wireless design, and thanks, great idea.


----------



## sponge_man69 (Oct 27, 2006)

enter me

no cables


----------



## ssumo (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey Enter Me!

#2, cable free sounds good to me.


----------



## jayusl (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey enter me!

#2 - no external battery..... im in!!!


----------



## suspect4119 (Aug 3, 2008)

#2 - no wires... Much cleaner install!!


----------



## neal_b (Apr 4, 2007)

Enter me too!

2. Cable free/ no external battery


----------



## Sunn Xchox (May 25, 2008)

*enter me!*

No cables, no heavy battery, quick release case and laser etching whats not to like?


----------



## cmon4day (May 16, 2007)

Hey!!! Enter me

No cables does if for me


----------



## Village (Sep 8, 2008)

Please enter me!

I like that your light is cable-free AND able to run 3hrs on a charge - very nice!
(also, the Maxx-D handlebar mount is the sweetest-looking out there!)


----------



## Calina (Apr 8, 2008)

Cable free is good. Free light even better!


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

*Hey enter me please.*

No wires and no external battery are tops.


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

Please Enter Me.

#2 - No Cable. I use my light for commuting but have to take everything off when I lock my bike up. Being one unit I expect it to be much easier to take off and carry.


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey enter me !!!!!!

Cable free/ no external battery


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey enter me! i like the runtime


----------



## Creeper (Feb 22, 2009)

*enter me*

best thing is wireless next best thing me no have to buy lights now


----------



## sevencycle (Jun 25, 2008)

*Enter Me !!!*

whole unit is self contained.....pick me,pick me


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

Enter me, I like not having cables to come unplugged or get mucked up downhilling in the dark.


----------



## Saxon9598 (Sep 15, 2008)

Enter me please

2. Cable free/ no external battery
Thanks


----------



## ttvrdik (Dec 28, 2004)

*Hey enter me!*

no cables


----------



## gizzardman (Feb 7, 2008)

Definitely the no cable design for me (fingers crossed).

Good luck everyone!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rickreno (Sep 9, 2004)

*U;ll bite!*

2. Cable-free


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

hey, enter me.

i like #2: no cables


----------



## Fat & Hairy (Sep 22, 2007)

"Hey enter me!'

Cable free/no external battery


----------



## whayong (Jun 23, 2008)

I never win at these things but enter me as well. Free beer to the dude that draws my name if I win!!!!


----------



## Crazyasian (May 8, 2005)

*enter me please*

no wires and no external battery, where do i sign up!


----------



## Calina (Apr 8, 2008)

whayong said:


> I never win at these things but enter me as well. Free beer to the dude that draws my name if I win!!!!


*No bribes allowed!*

You are disqualified  :lol: .


----------



## aveski2000 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey enter me!
No cables is cool


----------



## Evil Sylvain (Oct 5, 2005)

Entery me!
1. No wires is a great feature.
2. Piggyback battery possibility
3. Positive reviews so far.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey enter me!

Cable free is me favorite feature.


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey enter me!

The wireless design would be amazing.


----------



## moore1018 (Jun 8, 2006)

Enter Me!
Cable free!


----------



## rural (Jun 14, 2006)

*Enter Me*

Enter Me

#2 - Wireless


----------



## sbaryenbruch (Jan 4, 2004)

*Enter Me!*

The no cable, stand alone system is awesome!

Scott B.


----------



## mikerocchio (Jul 27, 2008)

Enter me!


No wire to deal with, and forget having to figure out where to put that battery.


----------



## wiscbadger (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey enter me!

2.. Cable free/ no external battery.


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

*Hey, please enter me!*

My favorite features about Exposure Lights LEDs:

1. Light weight
2. Internal battery
3. Wireless Design

Thanks!

-DL


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey, enter me!

Cable free/ no external battery.


----------



## whatarushy (Apr 6, 2008)

Enter me, 
No wires and no external battery.


----------



## konan76 (Oct 26, 2006)

I am in ,the best for your system is the pattend without cables 

thanks


----------



## konan76 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Please enter me*

The patend without wires is very good

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

whayong said:


> I never win at these things but enter me as well. Free beer to the dude that draws my name if I win!!!!


You'll have to talk to Francois about that one:nono: what beer are we talking here? domestic, foreign, micro? If it's as dry and windy as it usually is at Sea Otter we may all be thirsty

Thanks for all the comments and entries - this has been way more popular than we thought so we'll most likely kick in some runner up product if the winning odds reduce with the number of entries. Check back in nearer the end of March to see what we've added so don't feel you have to keep this to yourself!


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

It's true, lack of wires flopping makes this number one light in all Kazakhstan.

Very nice.








.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 4, 2004)

"Hey enter me!"

-The cable free feature is great as long as it's bright enough (which it appears to be)

-I also like the package, so I can keep it in my gear bag without worry of breaking it

*EDIT:* Another feature that would be nice would be the ability to change out batteries if your ride goes longer than the battery life. I couldn't tell from the website if it's rechargeable in the unit or separate. Something separate would be great at 24hr races, adventure races, ect... (I was looking at the MaxxD)


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

*Enter me!*

#2 That they're cable free. Thanks!

Steve


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Enter me. 
As a weight-weenie #1 option, closely followed by #2.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey enter me!

Cable free interests me.


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Hey enter me!*

I love the portability. You can use them for more than just biking without having to lug around an external battery!


----------



## IBEX Sports (Oct 30, 2008)

mtbykr said:


> "Hey enter me!"
> 
> -The cable free feature is great as long as it's bright enough (which it appears to be)
> 
> ...


Ask and you shall receive!
Exposure makes the "piggyback batteries" 1 & 3 cells to allow for longer burn times. These piggybacks plug into the charge port and charge the main unit until the piggyback drains then the main unit battery takes over for the remainder of burn time. Burn time with the piggyback's varies depending on the light output level selected.
Even with the piggyback's the system still ranks among with the lightest packages.

Thanks for your interest...

Steve


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 4, 2004)

*thanks*



[email protected] Lights USA said:


> Ask and you shall receive!
> Exposure makes the "piggyback batteries" 1 & 3 cells to allow for longer burn times. These piggybacks plug into the charge port and charge the main unit until the piggyback drains then the main unit battery takes over for the remainder of burn time. Burn time with the piggyback's varies depending on the light output level selected.
> Even with the piggyback's the system still ranks among with the lightest packages.
> 
> ...


Outstanding......thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

Please enter me!

2. Cable free/ no external battery
1. Lightweight always scores points

-Pete


----------



## ne_dan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey enter me!, because it's got no wires and if I win its free


----------



## ridindog (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey enter me! I think # 2 is the coolest thing.


----------



## CHill8909 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Hey Enter Me!*

Hey enter me! #2 - very nice feature.


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey, enter me.

#2 gets my vote. Light and bright, what's not to like?


----------



## Oak22 (Aug 31, 2006)

#2-Cable free.

Enter me!


----------



## turiha (Jan 19, 2009)

hey!!!! enter me

#2 no cables or external battery

great technology


----------



## t-conaway (Feb 22, 2009)

"Hey enter me!" 
cable free!


----------



## dhpunk~ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey enter me!

#2 for myself......no cable/external battery design interests me!!

thanks,
Darryl


----------



## Soggyfoot (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey, please enter me. 

Compact & wire free is what does it for me!


----------



## Fastrax8.5 (Mar 13, 2009)

*"Hey Enter Me!"*

I love the no wires idea and i NEED a lightset for a 24 hour endurance ride in May...Otherwise i'll be running with disposable batteries.


----------



## WVUFan (Aug 30, 2007)

"Hey enter me!'

Cable free/no external battery is my favorite feature.

Thanks!


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey Enter Me!

I think the weight is great but the wireless is better!


----------



## LTrane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hey enter me!*

Hmm... What do I like about Exposure lights? Well, there's so many to list but I keep coming back to the fact the MaXxD puts out 720Lumens for 3 hours! All this with no wires! :band: :thumbsup:


----------



## askjones (Oct 16, 2004)

*"Hey enter me!"*

MaXx D Lumens and burn time :thumbsup:


----------



## Krankensteine (Feb 3, 2008)

*"Hey enter me!"*

No cables, LED, Free maybe


----------



## checksix (Jul 28, 2006)

*Enter me*

Cable free


----------



## Badbrain (Sep 15, 2008)

enter me
Extremely lightweight


----------



## kikoy (Aug 30, 2007)

Please Enter me.

#2 I really like the wireless system. It's very versatile no worries of tangling with branches on trail rides.


----------



## fuzzy34 (Apr 7, 2008)

Enter me!! I like the no cables too.


----------



## kelly3512 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Hey! enter me*

Positively no cables are good


----------



## Matt 24 solo (Apr 6, 2007)

Enter me please, Burn time versus brightness is awesome and the no wire feature makes setup a breeze. Looks like a great system for 24 hour solo races with the additional piggy back batteries


----------



## The Spork (Sep 10, 2008)

*Hey enter me!*

Hey enter me!

No cables sounds good to me.


----------



## xnothingpoetic (Jun 6, 2008)

Enter me!

Quality light beam, lumen's, and battery life-- all in a compact size is where it's at.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Enter me please. 
Definitely #2. Cable free/ no external battery.


----------



## mojavehanna (Nov 26, 2008)

Please enter me... I like the cable free design.


----------



## plaplante (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Enter me

Cable free/ no external battery and cool


----------



## quicksilverta (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey enter me!

2. Cable free/ no external battery.


----------



## G.G. (Jul 16, 2006)

Enter me.

#2 is the best thing about Exposure lights. Great QR too.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey Enter Me

#2 lack of any wires rocks!


----------



## Triple b (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey enter me........

no wires......very cool

I also like the red eye.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Kingdomseeder (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey Enter Me

and definitely for me is #2-No cables/ External battery


----------



## Bicyclex (Mar 6, 2009)

*Enter me for cable free!*

That has TWO things going for it: Cable Free and Free! I've always had to borrow lights; now it's time to win my own!


----------



## subman (Jan 27, 2007)

*"Hey enter me!"*

1.No stinkin wires!
2.No stinkin battery pack!
3.No stinkin headaches,period!


----------



## Stevem9 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Hey, enter me!*

#2 cable free is a great feature. I would love to lose the cables.

Thanks.


----------



## Badbunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Me, too.
I'm mostly interested in the amount of light, which would come in handy this close to the polar circle. And the lack of wires seems cool too.


----------



## Saltlydog4 (Sep 26, 2008)

Enter me! I think the most interesting thing about these new light setups is there killer runtime


----------



## skyliner99 (Mar 26, 2009)

HAY enter me i think #2 is the best, wires and battery pack always get in the way.


----------



## molecan (Jun 30, 2007)

Cable free/internal battery, with reasonable staying power would be a selling point for me.


----------



## ssuperlight (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey enter me!

#2 is the best reason


----------



## zone (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Enter Me;
Definitely the " no cables" aspect!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

*Prize enhancement!*

We just received our first stock of the black Camo Joysticks and they look sweet (if you're into camo that is...) We will make the switch based on the winner's personal preference and you could be one of the first in North America with one. Remember, that if you are at Sea Otter you can double your chances by entering the MTBR raffle on their booth!

Good luck!


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

please enter me
cable free sounds like a great idea


----------



## Voodoo Child (Sep 12, 2007)

*Enter me*

Possible freeness is the best feature


----------



## Memphis_Buckeye (Mar 13, 2009)

Sign me up! I love the cable free design.


----------



## emptyvoxel (Jul 2, 2008)

*Enter me too!*

#3) For me, runtime, output, and price are the biggest factor for a light. All other things equal, though, the cable-free design puts you above the competition.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*enter me*

beam pattern alteration/switching to optimize for BOTH offroad and commuting


----------



## randy35 (Sep 20, 2008)

*enter me*

enter me no cables love it


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Please put my name in the ENTRIES*

#2

I will have to say that I'm pretty happy with my current l.ight, but that PITA of having the battery pack installed and wires running realy can be a big pain. Definitely the "all in one" package is the draw here for me, of course with decent run time.


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

*Enter Me!!*

Enter me

2. Cable free/ no external battery
4. becaues its hot as hell here in Vegas in the summer and i need and awesome set of lights so i can ride at night!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kmacon (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey enter me!

3. Long run times do it for me!


----------



## blindspot (Mar 10, 2009)

enter me
#1 light weight


----------



## wangamachang (Feb 12, 2009)

Enter me!!
#2 for me!


----------



## lamdman1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

*enter me*

1. light weight


----------



## Giant-Lander (Feb 13, 2009)

Output and weight (1) ! If i win, i will provide a back to back comparison to my other lights, ranging from 200 to 1500 lmns!


----------



## MoE79 (Apr 2, 2008)

Enter me please! The no wires feature would be great. I guess the chance of getting a sweet light set for free is pretty cool too!


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

*No cables!!!*

No Cables!!!
Put my name in the hat for the win!!!

Rock


----------



## Tmack (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey! Enter ME! (please)

No wires + bright light = good


----------



## piahi (Jan 20, 2009)

*Enter me!*

I like that there are no cables


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

Enter ME! I want the lack of faff.... i.e. no cables, lightweight. I really like it all. Now you just need to mix up the colors a bit.....


----------



## Tanin (Apr 12, 2006)

Please put me on the list as well

Cable free is a great feature but not at the expense of runtimes.


----------



## VinsDuGard (Jul 28, 2008)

*"Hey Enter Me !"*

Enter me.

#2 Cable free/no battery will do it for me.

Plus being free would be the icing on the cake!


----------



## patriot22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Enter me...

#2 - Cable free...


----------



## rockymtnrider (Apr 29, 2007)

*enter me*

no external batteries...No wires.


----------



## LukeTX04 (Oct 10, 2005)

hey enter me! i dig cable free


----------



## nikj (Jul 7, 2008)

I want one # 2 is the reason


----------



## StumpjumperUK (Dec 6, 2004)

Yes, please enter me.
No wires is the one from what you list; several of my riding friends have the "Joystick" and light output for size is fantastic - especially compared to my NiMH driven Halogens.
Free also helps! :thumbsup:


----------



## ibexbiker (Apr 11, 2006)

Enter me PLEASE!!
I like the cable free aspect. And I will thank you in advance for making me the winner. Thanks!


----------



## bunnyhopin (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey enter me!

I like the Cable free/ no external battery feature.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

*Enter me!*

enter me! No wires!


----------



## willip90 (Jan 30, 2009)

Enter me! looks really cool and radical, wire free and no external battery will make it the one to have!


----------



## anthony_coley (Jul 15, 2005)

*Enter me*

Enter me

Lightweight and cable free. That's the shiz!


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey enter me!

And I'm gonna go with the sweet laser etching!


----------



## G_rupp (May 23, 2006)

Enter Me, The no cables is a wonderful item


----------



## brad080283 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey enter me!

2. Cable free/ no external battery.


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

*Hey enter me!*

I already have cable free but it only last 1.5 to 2 hours. Cable free *and* long runtime, sign me up!

Cool colors are an added bonus :thumbsup:


----------



## TheJohnG (Jan 28, 2009)

Enter me please.
No Wires, rechargeable, light weight. Looks like a really great design.
Best of luck!


----------



## Oragun (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey enter me!
#2 is too cool!


----------



## BigDweeb (Dec 2, 2005)

please enter me.

No wires seems good.

Thanks


----------



## GrgX (Jun 2, 2007)

enter me too please!

#2, that sounds great.


----------



## johnpeace (May 27, 2008)

*Enter Me!*

Please enter me, no wires looks like a great design.


----------



## freeclimb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

*"Hey enter me!"*

"Hey enter me!" 
2. Cable free/ no external battery


----------



## rhg84 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey enter me!

I favorite thing is the power, 960 lumens is pretty bad ass, and looks are pretty kick ass as well. I also like the soft shell case


----------



## racing replica (Sep 17, 2008)

*"Hey enter me!"*

1. Extremely lightweight

And this posting by [email protected] Lights USA on this thread; My Exposure Maxx-D. Can not beat great customer service. Makes me wish I lived in US so I could by my lights from this guy.


----------



## mikemoe (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey enter me.

Cable-free!!!


----------



## Jeffo (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Enter me.......

I like all the features, cause i don't have any lights!!!


----------



## rj2 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Pick me, pick me*










#3 Chicks dig LEDs.


----------



## schroedy (Feb 17, 2009)

Yippeeeeee enter meeeee!

Huge Lumens? Light weight? No Cables? Heck yeah.


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

*Enter me too!*

Enter me to be cable free!


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

*Hey enter me!*

Cable free / no external battery

does it for me!


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey- enter me!

#2 No cables. Thats HUGE!


----------



## oryguncrosser (Apr 15, 2009)

*Hey enter Me!!*

Number Two Will Be The Sweet Way To Roll This Year!!


----------



## dave2ndln (Mar 30, 2009)

*Enter me please*

Enter me please...I say the all in one battery included style is the best part


----------



## rghbsn (Apr 16, 2009)

Enter me, too!

Love the cable-less aspect!


----------



## breadly (Nov 25, 2008)

*Enter Me!*

enter me - that thing is BRIGHT!


----------



## northoceanbeach (Jul 27, 2004)

enter me, and the best thing is definitely cable free.


----------



## jfh (Apr 8, 2006)

*Hey enter me!*

cable free/no external battery - totally pimp!


----------



## Jorge11 (Feb 6, 2006)

enter me

Light weight is what interest me


----------



## Skyline35 (May 24, 2005)

*"Hey enter me"*

#3. Because all my friends have Exposure lights  But seriously, because the total package is awesome...bright, lightweight, no cables, excellent mounts, and great customer support.


----------



## xbrian (Sep 24, 2007)

please, i beg you, enter me. in the raffle.


----------



## xbrian (Sep 24, 2007)

No Wires!

enter me again


----------



## djlucas (Apr 17, 2009)

Enter Me!

I like the cable free design. I'm also excited about the possibility of owning a quality, non-$20 set of lights. Great idea with this contest.


----------



## MrBalky (Mar 12, 2004)

*Hey enter me!*

Hey enter me!

The cable free design sounds great, especially since the systems boast good burn times.


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

*enter me*

enter me please!

The #2 reason is very appealing to me.
My personal reason is I have never owned a light set! - The cost has always been a deciding factor. The reason is it seems the initial investment is almost like starting a second hobby. It is hard enough to support my Bike habit.

I would love to win a set of lights.:thumbsup:


----------



## scaryslo (Jun 11, 2008)

Please ENTER ME.

960 Lumens sounds great.


----------



## quasimoto73 (Aug 27, 2005)

Please enter me as well, #2 wireless is what interests me the most. Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

Just a reminder to post your entry by 12pm Sunday as Francis is going to plug the entry numbers in a "random number generator" (yes, No BS, they exist on the web...) We'll post the winner hot from Sea Otter - and man is it hot here this year - pay back for all the wind cold and rain over the last few years!

Also, if you are at Sea Otter MTBR will be giving away another set of lights (Joystick and Maxx D) from their booth as the Grand Prize.


----------



## wddung (Apr 19, 2005)

*Hey enter me!*

2) Cable free

Cable free. Love it.
Then you add Smart Port Technology (SPT). Love it even more.

I am eager to put this feature to the test. IMO, an excellent product made better. Thank you Exposure!

FWIW, a friend loaned me a Joystick meaning I don't own your light yet, but you now stand alone as THE ONLY CHOICE for my next bike light purchase.


----------



## johnpeace (May 27, 2008)

So, who won?


----------



## IBEX Sports (Oct 30, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=511136


----------



## jbflyfshr (Jul 24, 2006)

missed it by that much!


----------

